# 1st time Hedgehog owners and loving it!



## olamina (Dec 1, 2009)

Well we are finally settled at home after the holidays with our new family members! Huff and Puff, 3 and a half month old brother and sister we got at a pet store, were X-mas presents for our daughters. Of course I am still learning tons about these guys even though I read a book about them before we purchased them. Anyhow my husband and I are just enamored with them, we had no idea how wonderful they were going to be. Huff is a little anti-social still, takes him a minute or two to get out of his little ball and he still is a little "huffy" but he is very curious and likes to cuddle at times. Puff is so social, loves our girls and isn't as "private" as Huff about running on her wheel during the day, and always sniffing the air when someone walks by her cage. Anyhow I will get some pics up soon, but I just wanted to say thanks to this site. I was able to answer so many of my question by searching the posts and have changed many things that the pet store told us over to things you have suggested that are healthier, and more comfortable for the little guys.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats on the hedgies!

Though... I do have to ask...
Were they housed together at the pet store? Or was the female housed with other females? Or did the pet store just not know?

I ask this because if the hedgies were all housed together, there is a very high possibility that the female is pregnant.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats! Aren't they so fun and unique? Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sunshinequill (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes....we do fall in love with our hedgies!

Make sure you keep these two separate. Do you know how old they are?

This board is wonderful for ideas and advice. I hope you continue to enjoy your little ones.

Helen Justis
www.sunshinequillhedgehogs.com


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Congratulations! Just make sure your daughters don't let them play together or even have any contact with each other, depending on the age of your daughters some kids don't understand how dangerous it can be and how quick a female can get pregnant.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations and Welcome to HHC, I'm looking forward to stories and pics in the future!


----------



## olamina (Dec 1, 2009)

Actually the pet store did have them together and they were 9 weeks old when we got them so I knew there was a possibility the female could be pregnant. We passed the 35 day mark though and she wasn't thankfully. We immediately seperated them in 2 cages and when we get them out they are seperated as well. We explained to our daughters about that too, although they are young enough that they do not handle them unless we are present (8 and 6). I was suprised about the pet store though, I mean they told me to keep them seperate, but how come they didn't have them seperate? I read it was very dangerous if young females get pregnant. Anyhow, I do appreciate all yalls help! I am going to post pics soon so I can learn their colors, I think they are algerian dark grey pintos, but not sure.


----------

